# Ovarian Venogram



## Partha (Sep 30, 2009)

*There is no specific code for venogram of ovarian veins. Is there any other code that can be used to report venogram of ovarian veins?

Thanks!*


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 30, 2009)

Partha said:


> *There is no specific code for venogram of ovarian veins. Is there any other code that can be used to report venogram of ovarian veins?
> 
> Thanks!*



Lt ovarian vein 36012 / 75831
Rt ovarian vein 36011 / 75831
Bilateral ovarian 36011-59/36012 and 75833

HTH
Jim Pawloski RT (CV), CIRCC


----------



## Partha (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks much

We never had to code ovarian venogram but years ago whoever created the interventional coding guidelines in our office mentioned 75831-52/75833-52. Anythoughts on mod 52


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 30, 2009)

Partha said:


> Thanks much
> 
> We never had to code ovarian venogram but years ago whoever created the interventional coding guidelines in our office mentioned 75831-52/75833-52. Anythoughts on mod 52



I don't think you need to use them in this case.

HTH


----------

